# Browning/Yellowing Tips



## fusible (May 30, 2006)

Can anyone help me diagnose this? I thought it was nute burn, but I haven't gave em nutes in about a week with no signs of recovery...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 30, 2006)

fusible said:
			
		

> Can anyone help me diagnose this? I thought it was nute burn, but I haven't gave em nutes in about a week with no signs of recovery...


*Whats up fusible. That almost looks like heat stress. What are your temps? How close do ya have your lights?*


----------



## fusible (May 30, 2006)

My temps stay around 70-85F. (usu. 80F) The humidity ranges from 45%-65%. Im using a 1000W HPS and a 600W MH. The HPS is about 2ft away and the MH is 1 ft away...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 30, 2006)

*Well my second guess would have to be that they are suffering from nute burn. It can take a week or longer for your nutes to make it into the root system. I myself am having problems with a White Widow plant that is 6 weeks into flower. I had to flush the crap out of her and she is still having problems. Let's see what a few other people have to say. *


----------



## davidfla (May 30, 2006)

Im having almost the same prob...Mine are like a grayish tho. Mine are outside and the temp is avg 87-92 degrees with very humid conditions. My plant gets about 12/12


----------



## fusible (May 30, 2006)

Thanks TBG!!. It very well might be heat stress..... I only have an intake fan blowing fresh air in from the outside, but I dont have a fan running constantly on the plants. Do you think i should add one? For outake I have a cracked window..... Also about the possibility of nute burn, I didn't flush I've just been feeding pH 6.0 water ..Should I flush?
The leaves are starting to yellow from the edges, the yellow seems to be working its way in. This is now affecting most of my leaves!


----------



## Hick (May 30, 2006)

fuse'??thought you were growing in soil?..6.0 ph is fine for hydro, but for soil, it's too low.


----------



## fusible (May 30, 2006)

Whats up Hick.my soil pH reads 7.0. The water i use has a pH of 6.0.... is that too low?


----------



## skunk (May 30, 2006)

my ww seem to be more tolerant to over fert than the heat .


----------



## AceT9 (May 30, 2006)

Im having the same problem and my plants are outdoors all the time...the yellowing started from the bottom and is not moving up.....I have been giving my plant superthrive and schultz plant food 10-15-10....and my plant is only a month and 2 weeks old.....should i be giving my plant this?


----------



## Hick (May 31, 2006)

fuse'..."IMHO" ..YES, I'd say adjust to 6.5 at the lowest. 
Are your lights vented?..tho your ambient temps 'sound' satisfactory, it also sounds likr they are a bit close for those intensity of lights. Check the temps at "plant level", at the tops of the plants, directly under the lights. 

Ace...that is a flowering fertilizer(high P), you should be useing a veg fert (high in N). ..and since you ask 'me', toss the ST. Though some may disagree, IMHO, ST is not to be used on a regular basis.


----------



## Mutt (May 31, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> Though some may disagree, IMHO, ST is not to be used on a regular basis.


 
I agree 100% I used it as a regular additive every feeding. but the results were not what I wanted.
I use it after a transplant and maybe once every 2-3 weeks.
I do NOT use it during flower.


----------



## skunk (May 31, 2006)

davidfla. yours sound more like phosphorus toxicity.


----------



## davidfla (May 31, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> davidfla. yours sound more like phosphorus toxicity.


How would I fix that skunk?


----------



## fusible (May 31, 2006)

Another thing with my plants..... the stems to the leaves are really soft....


----------



## skunk (May 31, 2006)

flushing with distilled water doesnt hurt anything. but ussually in any case of over nute it will cure in time . but flush with 3 to 5 times as much water of your pot size . example 5 gallon container flush 15 to 25 gallons of distilled or spring water not tap water . (too much chlorine,iron, ect )gl. but you planted yours outside so just flush slowly with gallons of water to ensure it absorbs it and doesnt wash away. i have a question for you though. how are you getting 12/12 outdoors unless your in china ?


----------



## davidfla (May 31, 2006)

I guess its not exactly 12/12 but its very close...I live on an island so we get alot of sun and its in an open area.


----------



## Hick (May 31, 2006)

on phosphorous..


"Phosphorus (P) Toxicity

This condition is rare and usually buffered by pH limitations. Excess phosphorus can interfere with the availability and stability of copper and zinc"..

" Phosphorus (P) deficiency during vegatative growth. Many people mistaken this for a fungus, but look for the damage to occur near the end of leave, and leaves the color dull greyish with a very brittle texture."

and on hours of daylight in fla...
"For June 1, 2006..
Twi: 6:03am
Sunrise: 6:28am
Sunset: 8:08pm
Twi: 8:34pm"....*14.5* hrs.


----------



## skunk (Jun 1, 2006)

ooops my bad that is what i meant defeciency. now you need triple phosphorus and they do sell it at lowes for $7. i am very sorry . that is exacly what i read up on hick but in between  reading and replying i screwed up .


----------

